# Is Fight Bac teat spray okay for kids to suck on after milking?



## Fat Bottom Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I started milking my alpine this morning and I got this Fight Bac teat spray in a kit I purchased and I was wondering if it will hurt the kids if they nurse after the milking.  

I only do one a day milking like Fias Co Farm so the kids are up at night and then I milk in the morning then put the kids back with mom.  By the time I spray, walk her to the paddock and move the kids, it is dry.

Active Ingredients: Chlorhexidine Gluconate, Glycerine

Anyone have any issues with this spray and kids?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Smiles,
Lanora


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't use it so I don't know. Hopefully someone else here will have an idea.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 10, 2011)

I would say no...perhaps you should google an all natural teat dip to use for now?


----------



## PattySh (Apr 10, 2011)

I use fightback but I bottlefeed. I wouldn't use a teat dip for a nursing doe.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 10, 2011)

I do use Fight Bac but I don't use it when I having nursing babies.  Whether it is labeled safe or not... I don't know (you might want to call the company?).  But I personally won't ever risk human or animal health around 'chemicals' of any sort.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think such a small amt would be toxic but I would assume that the antiseptic properties would affect the digestion in the baby goats.


----------



## Fat Bottom Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.  I appreciate the thoughts.

Smiles,
Lanora


----------

